# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Dream Journal challenge ?

## VagalTone

Hi !

Here i announce my fellows that i will try to write down at least one dream in my DJ (not here on DV) everyday for the entire year of 2019
I will have to log in a minimimum of 365 dreams...put that way it seems a good challenge !

I will update this thread weekly

Anyone feel free to join me in this challenge and post here

----------


## GravesTC

Count me signed up. I have a question though: what if you can't remember anything? I've only just started up my journal again, after a long break.

----------


## VagalTone

> Count me signed up. I have a question though: what if you can't remember anything? I've only just started up my journal again, after a long break.



If you don't remember anything, i would suggest writting down at least the time you woke up and " i don´t remember anything"


As for myself, i only slacked off  two days because i could not take my dream journal with me.
Definitely motivated to keep up the challenge.

----------

